# couple pics from Athena's training



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Figured I would post a couple pics from Athena's recent training.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I love the first picture! She's beautiful : )

edit: oh wait, 2 pictures loaded in late for me - I am specifically referring to the picture with the wooden dumbbell in her mouth.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Kibs said:


> I love the first picture! She's beautiful : )


thanks


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

And one pic of after training and the hour ride home.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog! Nice pics...I miss having a good camera!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I had to travel a long ways in the past when I worked the dogs in IPO/Schutzhund for me....they would be totally recovered when we got home and I was exhausted. Found a new club 45 minutes away that appears to be "drama" and crap free that I make take the new puppy to...Nice girl...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> Beautiful dog! Nice pics...I miss having a good camera!


 Just getting pics is nice. We usually don't take a whole lot. Occasionally our TD will snap some pics but it seems that everyone gets busy training and pics are an after thought. Every now and then though its nice to ask someone to snap a couple pics for ya.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

dogbyte said:


> I had to travel a long ways in the past when I worked the dogs in IPO/Schutzhund for me....they would be totally recovered when we got home and I was exhausted. Found a new club 45 minutes away that appears to be "drama" and crap free that I make take the new puppy to...Nice girl...


 hopefully the new club works out for ya. I got lucky and found a club that fits my training idealogies and is drama free an hour twenty minutes away. Which is even nicer when you're a newbie.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog. She looks like she means business too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dogbyte said:


> I had to travel a long ways in the past when I worked the dogs in IPO/Schutzhund for me....they would be totally recovered when we got home and I was exhausted. Found a new club 45 minutes away that appears to be "drama" and crap free that I make take the new puppy to...Nice girl...


I hear that....I get home from training and my dogs have been traveling for so many hours there is no downtime...they get home and romp like they've been crated all day! Good that you have a new club with no drama. 
Those are the best!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

No drama is priceless-love the dumbbell pic


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking dog!


----------

